# Cha



## Heimito

Ciao a tutti! 
Qualcuno ha un’idea di cosa possa significare l'espressione “cha” nella frase seguente?

"Mais cha, miam, miam, miam!"

È una frase pronunciata da una ragazza che addenta un frutto gustandoselo molto, dopo aver evocato, per contrasto, una situazione che le faceva schifo (pulire i cessi).

Grazie fin d'ora per l'aiuto


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao a tutti
forse "ça" pronunciato colla bocca piena ??? (perché "cha" non è una parola classica)
Saluti


----------



## Heimito

Ciao LesCopains 

Potrebbe anche essere. Tieni presente che la frase precedente pronunciata dallo stesso personaggio è:

“Je déteste nettoyer les toilettes les lendemains de reception”.

E poi appunto, mangiando di tutto gusto un frutto, e parlando perciò a bocca piena:

“Mais cha, miam miam miam!”.

che a questo punto potrebbe essere reso come

“Ma questo, gnam gnam gnam!”. 

Che te ne pare?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Mi pare che "questo" = "ça"
Forse dovresti scriverlo come suonerebbe se la ragazza parlava colla bocca piena.
Che ne pensi e che ne pensano i madrelingua ?


----------



## Fooler

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Mi pare che "questo" = "ça"
> Forse dovresti scriverlo come suonerebbe se la ragazza parla*sse* colla bocca piena.
> Che ne pensi e che ne pensano i madrelingua ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Oops !  
Mille grazie Fooler


----------



## Heimito

Ciao LesCopains, 
naturalmente hai ragione. Se l'ipotesi è corretta, il "ça" andrebbe reso meglio ad esempio come "queshhto...", come se ci fosse una sorta di "strascinamento" espressivo della lingua.


----------



## forumtest1

This is a test

Punto Informatico, il quotidiano di Internet dal 1996


----------

